# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Këtej është rruga

## deshmuesi

Teksa lexoja shembelltyren e dasmes,  qe Jezusi na tregon tek Mat:22:mu kujtua nje  histori e shkurter, cila ndodhi ne nje lagje te Londres. 

 Nje femije i vogel, i cili kishte humbur shtepine e tij,  qante me denese  ulur ne shkallet e nje pallati.   Aty afer kalon nje makine e policise.  Polici sapo pa femijen e vogel qe po qante, ndaloi makinin dhe zbirit prej saj. Me pas u afrua tek voglushi dhe duke e mare ne krahe i tha: Si quhesh? Dhe femija i ngashruer dhe i mbytur ne lot i tha:  me quajne Xhoni. Atehere polici e pyeti se perse ai po qante kaq me te madhe. Femija i tha: xhaxhi polici, kam humbur shtepine dhe dua mamin e babin tim. Dhe vazhdoi akoma dhe me me ngasherim te qaret e tij. Polici i tha: A e mban ment emrin e rruges apo dicka tjeter? Femija ju pergjegj: jo.  Atehere polici mendoi me vete dhe i tha: mendoj se nuk do ta kete shume larg shtepine prej ketu, pasi ai eshte i vogel dhe nuk mund te ece larg. Keshtu u ngit ne nje vend me te larter dhe duke e mbajtur voglushin hopa i tha: Shikoi ndertesat pereth,  dhe me thuaj nese ndonjera eshte afer shtepise tende. Femija sapo pa catite e ndertesave te larta, duke drejtuar docken e tij te vogel me gishtin drejtues perpara , me nje klithme gezimi tha: xhaxhi polici e shikon ate kryqin e madh mbi ate ndertesen e larter atje?  Me co atje tek kryqi, sepse  atje e kam shtepine.

Vertet eshte nje histori mese e zakonshme, por mesazhi i saj eshte i madh.  Detyra e cdo te krishteri eshte, tju tregoje te humburve kryqin e Krishtit,  si dhe ti coje para kryqit. Pasi vetem perballe  Kryqit cdo i humbur do te gjeje RRUGEN te VERTETEN dhe Jeten perjetshme. Mendoj se cdo i krishter, i cili eshte nen Krisht, e ka kete detye qe  ti coje te humburit tek Kryqi i Krishtit, tek Krishti. Por cndodh sot midis te krishteresh?


Eshte cdo kush i lutur, qe te shprehe shembullin dhe kontributin e tij, ne lidhje me kete teme.

----------


## Ihti

Une do ju lutesha te mos mundoheni te na tregoni rrugen.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Une do ju lutesha te mos mundoheni te na tregoni rrugen.


 Nuk e di se cfare nenkuptoni ju me kete kerkese. Askush nuk mund tju mare me zor e tju tregoje rrugen. Qe njeriu te kerkoje rrugen, se pari duhet te dale ne konklruzion se e ka HUMBUR ate.  
 "I HUMBURI ka nevoje per DREJTIM." Une erdha te gjej delet e HUMBURA, tha JEzusi.

----------


## deshmuesi

"Rruga apo drejtimi eshte gjeja me e rendesishme per cdo njeri  ne kete  jete. 

Ne cdo moment te jetes sone , na nevojitet nje rruge apo drejtim i caktuar, per te arritur dhe realizuar qellimet e jetes sone".

 Ihti ne pergjigjen e tij pak me siper, jep natyrisht mendimin e tij, por une mendoj se cdo kush duhet te mendohet rreth shembullit te mesiperm. Qellimi im ne sherbese te Krishtit dhe ne kete forum kristian , nuk eshte thjesht te bej nje politke te krishtere, ku cdo kusht duhet me patjeter te behet i krishtere.  Qellimi im eshte qe cdo kujt  ti zbuloj rrugen e vertet drejt paqes me Perendine. Natyrisht qe cdo kush ka te drejten e tij te me digjoje apo te me kundershtoje, por asnjeher te me ndaloje per te rrefyer dhe shpallur te verteten.  Le te hyjme me ne thelb te ceshtjes.

Qe kurse vijme ne kete jete, natyrisht qe gjithmone perballemi me pafuqesite tona drejt se panjohures. Po keshtu  gjithsecili prej nesh ka aritur ne perfundimin se, cdo e panjohur natyrisht qe kerkon nje rruge te caktuar per ta zgjidhur ate.  Pyetja e pare qe une ngre eshte: A ka nevoje njeriu per rruge dhe drejtim ne te gjithe jeten e tij? 

"Njeriu pa drejtim i ngjan asaj anijes pa timon, e cila asnjehere nuk do te arije ne vendin e duhur". 

Cili eshte motivi dhe qellimi i jetes sone mbi dhe?   

Qellimet dhe motivet tek njerez te ndryshem, jane te shumta. Dikush ka qellim shkollimin dhe dikush biznesin. Dikush familjen dhe dikush sportin. Pra gjithsesi cdo kush prej nesh, e ka nje qellim ne jete, e cfardo lloj spektri qofte ajo. Por pyetja ime e mesiperme, eshte pertej ketyre qellimeve, te cilat ne thelb kane preokupimin e jetes mbi dhe.  Pyetja ime ka te beje me qellimin final te jetes sone. Eksperiencat njerzore, si nje deshmi e gjalle  na tregojne se, edhe pse ne arrijme te bejme realitet disa qellime te jete sone mbi dhe, nje dite pa pritur ne duhet ti leme ato, pa ditur se ku perfundojme.  Me kete dua te them se, qellimet e jetes, edhe pse jane te rendesishme ne kete jete, perfundimisht ato nuk mund te zgjidhin qellimin final te jetes sone. Solomoni ne librin e tij te urtesise thote se, arrita te ptotesoj plot qellime ne kete jete, duke ndertuar dhe kenaqur veten me plot gjera. Por kur mendoj se nje dite do te me duhet ti le te gjitha keto per te cilat kam punuar dite e nate, atehere dal ne perfundimin se e gjitha kjo  eshte nje kotesi. 

Une mendoj se, te ardhurit ne kete perfundim na ndihmon se tepermi per te kerkuar dhe njohur, se, cili eshte  qellimin final te jetes sone. 

T'ju perkushtohesh qellimeve te mira ne jete, te cilat ne thelb te tyre kane miresine dhe dashurine, vertet te mbushin me gezim dhe te bejne te lavderueshm nder breza. Por, a eshte ky thelbi i jetes? Nese shohim historite e njerzve te medhej ne bote, natyrisht qe veprat dhe qellimet e tyre, kane qene nje progres dhe zhvillim per mbare  njerzimin mbi dhe. Asnjehere nuk do te kundershtoja zhvillimin dhe kontributin qe cdo individ sjell dhe jep ne te mire te njerzimit, por gjithmone mbetet pyetja: a eshte ky qellimi final per te cilin ka nevoje mbare njerzimi?  Qe ne te arrijme te kuptojme se cdo te thote qellimi final i jetes, natyrisht qe kete nuk mund ta gjejme brenda aftesise njerzore. Perse? Kjo sepse vete jeta jone deshmon se, ne jemi te pafte per te njohur dhe zgjidhur te panjohuren, ate cka na pret  pas largimit nga kjo bote .  Jezusi ju tha nje fjale shume kuptimplote farisejve, te ciles une i kushtoj vemendjen maksimale. Ai ju tha atyre se, ju nuk dini as nga vini, dhe as ku shkoni. Ndersa une e di prej nga vij dhe ku shkoj.  Perpiquni te ballafaqoni veten tuaj, personalisht me keto fjale te Jezusit. 


Shpesh here ndarjet fetare, apo paganizmi dhe intelekti  yne,  nuk na le te shohim thelbin dhe qellimin final te jetes sone.  Dikush mund te thote se, une jam mysliman, dhe keshtu nuk kam aspak inters te di se cfare thote JEzusi. Po keshtu dikush tjeter thote se, une nuk jam fetar, dhe as qe me intereson te di se cfare Jezusi ka thene.  Dikush tjeter thote se, te gjithe besimet ne Zotin jane gjepura dhe s'me behet vone se cfare Jezusi ka thene. Por ketu vijme para nje pyetje, te ciles mendoj ti kushtoni vemendje: a e ndryshojne sado pak keto llojshmeri mendimesh njerezore, te VERTETEN? Pra e VERTETA nuk varet nga opinjonet, mendimet dhe perzgjedhjet tona. Zgjuarsia ne jep mundesine qe te vijme perballe se VERTETES dhe ta pranojme ate "lakuriq" ashtu sic ajo eshte ne te vertete. Ti kushtosh vemendje fjaleve te Krishtit, nuk do te thote se duhet te jesh i krishtere apo dicka tjeter. 

Jezusi na hap nje horizont perpara, ku gjithsecili duhet me patjeter qe te ballfaqohet. Per kete kam pyetjen: A di une plotesisht prej nga vij dhe ku do te  shkoj ne fund te kesaj jete  mbi dhe?  Por edhe per momentin arijme ti bejem vetes kete pyetje,  a kemi aftesi te marim pergjigje po prej vetvetes?  Jezusi na deshmon se ne jemi te pafte katercipersiht per te njohur dhe per te dhene nje pergjigje te plote dhe te vertete. Jezusi na deshmon fare qarte se, ne si njerez, na nevoitet te njohim prej nga vijme dhe ku do te shkojme perfundimisht.

----------


## Manulaki

> Une do ju lutesha te mos mundoheni te na tregoni rrugen.


 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  Ka femije (si puna e femijeve tim) qe kur i merr malli, i largojne prinderit. Eshte paksa paradoksale pasi nje i rritur thjesht do te afrohej me nje perqafim dhe puthje (si une, ty..lol) Por nje femije i humbur ne mall, eshte i humbur dhe ne inat, duhet te qetesohet, t'i largohen lotet nga syte, te vere nje buzeqeshje ne buze dhe pastaj te afrohet per t'u gjetur ne perqafimin e prindit. Ihti, je i preferuar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## deshmuesi

" Te dish prej nga vjen, natyrisht qe di dhe ku do te shkosh".   

Le te vijme dhe njehere tek thenia e Krishtit, i cili tha: Une e dij nga vij, dhe e dij se  ku po shkoj, ndersa ju nuik dini as prej nga vini dhe as ku do te shkoni.    

Cfare kuptim fondamental kane per cdo njeri keto fjale te Krishtit? 

Perse eshte fondamentalisht e rendesishme qe te dijme prej nga vijme dhe ku po shkojme?  

Edhe nese nuk ja kini bere keto pyetje vetes suaj, mendoj tja  beni tani.  Si mendoni ju: perse ka rendesi fondamentale per ne, qe te njohim e vendnisjen tone? 

Te njohesh vendnisjen njerzore, do te thote te njohesh plotesisht se ti je nje krijese e Perendise, dhe se rjedh nga pasardhja e Adamit dhe Eves. Kurre nuk do te mund te kuptoni dhe besoni tek JEzusi, nese ju nuk dini Fillesen prej nga vijni. Jezusi ju deshmoi farisejve, jo se ata nuk e dinin kete fakt, por se nuk dinin cfare trashegonin prej kesaj pasardhje. Pikerisht ata dhe e gjithe raca njerezore, trashegonin prej kesaj pasardhje te Adamit dhe Eves, MEAKTIN dhe VDEKJEN. Farisejte e mbanin veten si te drejte, pra ky fakt i bente ata qe te mos njihnin se prej nga vinin dhe cfare trashegonin nga Adami dhe Eva. Pra duke mosnjohur kete fakt kaq madhor dhe fondamental te jetes se tyre, farisejte e kishin te pamundur te dinin dhe se ku po shkonin.  Jezusi e vendos si nje fakt themeltar per te gjithe ata qe duan te dijne DREJTIMIN dhe perfundimin e rruges ne te cilen ecin. 

Jezusi thote se, nese ju VINI nga MEKATI, natyrisht qe do te SHKONI drejt VDEKJES se perjetshme. Nese njeriu nuk arrin te njohe dhe pranoje kete fakt kaq madhor te jetes se tij, te cilen JEzusi ja u shpalli farisejve, atehere ai e ka te pamunduir qe te kerkoje rrugen qe te con ne  shpetimi.  Ai asjnehere nuk do te dije se kush eshte perfundimi i rruges ne te cilen eshte duke ecur. Jo pa qellim Jezusi tha: Une jam Rruga, e Verteta dhe Jeta e Perjetshme. Pra cdo kush qe kerkon te vije ne Jete te perjetshme,thote JEzusi, duhet me patjeter qe te kete FILLIMIN prej MEJE. Pra vetem keshtu ju do te dini prej nga VINI dhe ku po shkoni.  

Apostullit Pal tek letra drejtuar romakeve, Perendia permes Frymes se Shenjte i zbuloi pikerisht kete fakt kaq madhor. Prandaj dhe Pali deshmon dhe thote se, nuk ka asnjenjeri te DREJTE as edhe nje. Nuk ka asnje qe te kuptoje, nuk ka asnje qe te kerkoje Perendine...
 Pikerisht ardhja ne kete FILLESE dhe NJOHURI tonen mekatare, natyrisht qe vjen vetem prej Perendise. Jezusi erdhi qe tju tregoje dhe tju deshmoje njerzve se vendisja e tyre vjen nga MEKATI, dhe perfundimi eshte ne vdekje te perjetshme. Kush nuk i ve veshin kesaj thenie te Zoti Krisht, natyrisht qe ai ka humbur njehere e pergjithmone mundesine per te mesuar nga vjen dhe ku po shkon.


Jo pa qellim e kam titulluar kete teme: "Ketej eshte rruga". Me ket dua te them se, RRUGA e vetme drejt PAqes dhe JEtes se perjetshme me Perendine, eshte Vetem Krishti. (Mendoni rreth kesaj).

----------


## Antipatrea

Po Muhamedi vella ca eshte, ca rruge tregon ai????
Se na bete lemsh, keq andej e keq ketej....une jam akoma ne udhekryq, mirepo keto shkrimet e muslimaneve po me duken me te besueshme. Ti si thua?

----------


## alko71

> Po Muhamedi vella ca eshte, ca rruge tregon ai????
> Se na bete lemsh, keq andej e keq ketej....une jam akoma ne udhekryq, mirepo keto shkrimet e muslimaneve po me duken me te besueshme. Ti si thua?


Edhe Jezusi edhe Muhamedi te njejten gje e kane thene sepse informatat i kane marre nga i njejti burim pra nga Perendija apo Allahu apo Eloha apo Jehova.

Qe te dy kane thene se rruga per te Perendija eshte permes tyre.Pra ne muslimanet e njohim Jezusin dhe i pranojme mesimet e tij si dhe e besojme se ka qene i derguar i Zotit.
Thenjen e tije se rruga kalon permes meje ne e kuptojme qe duhet ta pranojme se e ka derguar Zoti e jo se ai eshte hyjni sepse shume njerez nuk e pranonin ne kohen e tije se ai ishte i derguari Mesih.

Edhe te Muhamedi kemi po ashtu verejtje nga ana e perendise se kush e pranon Muhamedin si te derguar dhe i pason mesimet e tij ai eshte i shpetuar.Pra mund te themi se permes Muhamedit kalon rruga e shpetimit por ne kursese nuk themi se ai eshte hyjni se eshte shume e qarte tek te dy keta te derguar se asnjehere nuk kane thene duhet te me adhuroni mua( larg qofte).
Po ashtu ka thene i derguari Muhamed se nuk ka njeri ne bote qe pasi te kete degjuar per mua e  nuk me pranon ,te hyje ne parajse.
Qellimi ka qene qe njerezit te hulumtojne per islamin e pasi te ju behet e qarte e verteta se ai eshte i derguar dhe e mohojne.
Pra e keni obligim te gjithe ju qe keni degjuar per te qe ta hulumtoni te verteten se po nuk e bete do te jepni llogari edhe per kete.Dhe kursesi mos bini ne perfundime te shpejta pa u thelluar mire.

Ndoshta nuk e ka vendin postimi ketu por autori ceku muslimanet kinse nuk duan te degjojne se cka ka thene Jezusi paqja e Zotit qofte mbi te diten kur u lind ,diten kur u rrit ,dhe diten qe do te vdesi.

Ja kjo eshte rruga sipas besimit tone

----------


## Matrix

Jezusi dallohet nga Muhamedi sepse nderkohe qe Muhamedi erdhi te tregoje rrugen (sipas tij), Jezusi tha: Une jam Rruga!.

Ka shume dallim midis te dyve.

Muhamedi solli nje liber udhezues, ndersa Jezusi tha: Me ndiq mua!

Perse eshte ky dallim?

Sepse Muhamedi vdiq dhe u varros. Ai nuk mund te drejtoje me njerezit drejt Zotit, ndaj la nje ligj te shkruar, dhe nje institucion (Kalifatin) i cili garanton zbatimin e ketij ligji. 
(Nuk po i hyj detajeve se sa hyjnor eshte ky ligj apo institucion sepse nuk eshte subjekt i kesaj teme. Megjithese nuk dua te le pa permendur se ligji islamik eshte shume larg njerezores per shkak te kafsherive qe urdheron ose lejon, psh rrahjen e gruas, vrasjen e te krishtereve, etj, ndersa me hyjnoren as nuk mund te krahasohet)

Ndersa Krishti u ringjall dhe jeton!

Ajo qe dua te permbledh me pak fjale eshte:

Muhamedi vdiq!
Krishti jeton!

Muhamedi la nje liber dhe nje institucion!
Krishti dha Frymen e Atit tek pasuesit e Tij per t'i drejtuar!

----------


## alko71

> Jezusi dallohet nga Muhamedi sepse nderkohe qe Muhamedi erdhi te tregoje rrugen (sipas tij), Jezusi tha: Une jam Rruga!.
> 
> Ka shume dallim midis te dyve.
> 
> Muhamedi solli nje liber udhezues, ndersa Jezusi tha: Me ndiq mua!
> 
> Perse eshte ky dallim?
> 
> Sepse Muhamedi vdiq dhe u varros. Ai nuk mund te drejtoje me njerezit drejt Zotit, ndaj la nje ligj te shkruar, dhe nje institucion (Kalifatin) i cili garanton zbatimin e ketij ligji. 
> ...



Te lutem shume Matrix qe te mi gjeshe versetet kur anore ku urdherohet rrahja e gruas dhe vrasja e te krishtereve?(dhe arsyet,shkaqet e tyre)

Une e thash te mos bini ne perfundime te shpejta pa u thelluar ndersa ti edhe shkon aq large sa i quan kafsheri urdherat e krijuesit tend.
Une nuk e quaj Biblen te tille.

Jezusi paska thene me ndic mua e jo me adhuro, qe do te thot ndicni rrugen qe ju tregova.
Edhe Muhamedi ka thene te njejten gje ,kush me  pason mua i garantoj shpetimin.
Asnjeri prej te derguarve nuk ka vdekur(fikur)por ata jane te gjalle te krijuesi i tyre dhe ne nuk i shohim.

Pra ndicni urdherat e Jezusit e mos e adhuroni se ceshtja e tij ishte sikur ceshtja e Adamit.Jezusi lindi pa baba,ndersa Adami pa baba dhe pa nene(e Eva pa nene)

----------


## Manulaki

C'u be ketu more aman? Eshte forumi i protestanteve jo i myslimaneve... shume mire qe kupton ti alko71, po shkruaj te forumi yt, jo ketu. Kur Antipatrea ta parashtroje pyetjen ne forumi mysliman jepi pergjigje, ketu s'ke pune te besh propagande myslimane.
Shendet te gjitheve dhe Zoti me juve!

----------


## Matrix

> Te lutem shume Matrix qe te mi gjeshe versetet kur anore ku urdherohet rrahja e gruas dhe vrasja e te krishtereve?(dhe arsyet,shkaqet e tyre)
> 
> Une e thash te mos bini ne perfundime te shpejta pa u thelluar ndersa ti edhe shkon aq large sa i quan kafsheri urdherat e krijuesit tend.
> Une nuk e quaj Biblen te tille.
> 
> Jezusi paska thene me ndic mua e jo me adhuro, qe do te thot ndicni rrugen qe ju tregova.
> Edhe Muhamedi ka thene te njejten gje ,kush me pason mua i garantoj shpetimin.
> Asnjeri prej te derguarve nuk ka vdekur(fikur)por ata jane te gjalle te krijuesi i tyre dhe ne nuk i shohim.
> 
> Pra ndicni urdherat e Jezusit e mos e adhuroni se ceshtja e tij ishte sikur ceshtja e Adamit.Jezusi lindi pa baba,ndersa Adami pa baba dhe pa nene(e Eva pa nene).



Per mua jane kafsheri, per ty mbase jane te drejta dhe te mira.
Ndiqe pra Muhamedin dhe rrugen qe te dha ai.


Vetem nje keshille po te jap.
Kur te fillosh ta ndjesh se po zhytesh ne llum, largohu me vrap sa nuk eshte vone...

----------


## Matrix

> C'u be ketu more aman? Eshte forumi i protestanteve jo i myslimaneve... shume mire qe kupton ti alko71, po shkruaj te forumi yt, jo ketu. Kur Antipatrea ta parashtroje pyetjen ne forumi mysliman jepi pergjigje, ketu s'ke pune te besh propagande myslimane.
> Shendet te gjitheve dhe Zoti me juve!


Une nuk jam kunder qe keta te shkruajne ketu.
Mbase per te dalluar driten, duhet te shohesh njehere erresiren ...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## deshmuesi

> Te lutem shume Matrix qe te mi gjeshe versetet kur anore ku urdherohet rrahja e gruas dhe vrasja e te krishtereve?(dhe arsyet,shkaqet e tyre)
> 
> Une e thash te mos bini ne perfundime te shpejta pa u thelluar ndersa ti edhe shkon aq large sa i quan kafsheri urdherat e krijuesit tend.
> Une nuk e quaj Biblen te tille.
> 
> Jezusi paska thene me ndic mua e jo me adhuro, qe do te thot ndicni rrugen qe ju tregova.
> Edhe Muhamedi ka thene te njejten gje ,kush me  pason mua i garantoj shpetimin.
> Asnjeri prej te derguarve nuk ka vdekur(fikur)por ata jane te gjalle te krijuesi i tyre dhe ne nuk i shohim.
> 
> Pra ndicni urdherat e Jezusit e mos e adhuroni se ceshtja e tij ishte sikur ceshtja e Adamit.Jezusi lindi pa baba,ndersa Adami pa baba dhe pa nene(e Eva pa nene)


 Alko 71.


Nuk mendoj se je i papranueshem per te diskutuar ne kete forum te krishtere, por ka nje kufi, qe natyrisht duhet ta respektosh.  Kujto qe je vetem nje lexues me mendimet dhe perzgjedhjet e tua, dhe qe di te respektosh qellimin e temes. Nese do te flasim per besimin islam, dhe cfare ai eshte, mendoj se duhet ta besh me mire ne forumin mysliman. Kjo nuk do te thote se, ti nuk ke te drejte te maresh pjese ne diskutim, por qe duhet te respektosh regullat e forumeve ne te cilat ben pjese.


Mendoj se MAtrix te ka dhene nje pergjigje mjaft te qarte, por ti natyrisht qe nuk mund ta pranosh.  Sa per vargjet qe kerkon pak me lart ne kuran, une te them: me mire shiko VEPRAT qe kryejne  myslimanet, dhe pak rendesi kane vargjet e shkrojtura, pasi vepra eshte ajo qe verteton vargjet. Ne avganistan duan ti presin koken nje myslimani, i cili pranoi Krishtin si Shpetimtar te jetes se tij. Mendoj se eshte no coment. 

Sa per krahasimin qe ben per Jezusin gabohesh. Jezusi nuk lindi pa Baba. Ati i tij ishte pikerisht Ati qiellor, te cilin ju nuk e njihni dhe nuk mund ta shikoni, sepse kete ta zbulon Vetem Biri. Sa per Adamin dhe Even ata nuk LINDEN por u krijuan. Lindje dhe krijim nuk eshte e njejta gje. Krijesa vjen ne ekzistence permes lindjes, por gjishka u krijua ne gjashte dite. 
 Do te rekumandoja te gjithe ata qe deshirojne te marin pjese ne kete diskutim, te mos ndryshojne temen, duke sjelle mendimet e tyre ne dem te temes.

Faleminderit per mirkutpimin. 

Cdo kush eshte i mirseardhur, nese ai vertet deshiron te mare dicka te frytshme apo te sjelle dicka te frytshme. Por edhe nese deshiron te mesoje dicka te frytshme eshte i mirpritur.

----------


## Peniel

Cila është rruga?


Ishte një pyetje që shumica na e bënin sot në një ungjillizim që bëmë me rastin e Pashkëve. Ka shumë të ngatërruar. Njerëz që nuk dinë se ku të besojnë, kujt ti besojnë, cili ka të vërtetën.


Për ne të gjithë ishte mëse e qartë: Krishti është rruga dhe e vërteta. Po sa do të mund ti bindte kjo gjithë bashkëpatriotët tanë të lodhur nga jeta e vështirë e emigrantit dhe nga bombardimi i vazhdueshëm i sekteve fetare, që përpiqen me mënyrat e tyre ti bindin njerëzit për të vërtetën që ata mbrojnë me fanatizëm?


Shpallëm Krishtin e kryqëzuar sepse Ai është e vërteta, e vetmja rrugë. E jetojmë, e shijojmë çdo ditë. I drejtuam tek Perëndia që ata vetë të binden për të vërtetën. Lutemi që të gjithë njerëzit në këto ditë të shenjta të mendojnë më tepër për rrugën dhe të vërtetën, e vetmja që ekziston, Krishti.


Perëndia ju bekoftë.




Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## toni77_toni

> Cili profet tjetër në Bibël paska thënë "Unë jam udha e vërteta dhe jeta"? As edhe një, por ky që tha ishte shumë më tepër se një profet edhepse nuk ishte Perëndia siç mendojnë disa. Njerëzit kishin pritur për aq kohë duke mbajtur sytë drejt profetëve derisa rruga e shpëtimit të shfaqej, kur ajo të shfaqej çfarë tjetër nevojitej? Kundërshtim patjetër se aprovimi ishte bërë nga vetë Perëndia.
> 
> C0PT1C



*Pershendetje COPT1C!

Besom, pa ndoni qellim te keq e shtroj këtë pytje; kush është Jezusi per ty? Zot, Engëll, Profet apo çka?

Ajo qe un besoj dhe kështu e adhuroj: Jezusi Zot në nder te Hyjit At. Zot dhe Njeri. Bir i Atit të gjithpushtetshem, një me Atin.


Krishti Jezus në ne.*

----------


## MIRIAM

> *
> 
> 
> Ajo qe un besoj dhe kështu e adhuroj: Jezusi Zot në nder te Hyjit At. Zot dhe Njeri. Bir i Atit të gjithpushtetshem, një me Atin.
> 
> 
> Krishti Jezus në ne.*


Si mund te jete edhe ZOT edhe njeri ne te njejten kohe ?
Si mund te jete edhe BIR i ATIT edhe ATI njekohesisht ?
Nuk e kam lexuar biblen dhe sincerisht dua te kuptoj Jezu KRISHTIN si duhet por me keto shkrime me keni krijuar konfuzion .

P.S. nuk besoj ne fene islame (sepse e kam lexuar kuranin dhe nuk me ka bindur)dhe jam ne kerkim te fese se duhur.

----------


## Astrit77

> Si mund te jete edhe ZOT edhe njeri ne te njejten kohe ?
> Si mund te jete edhe BIR i ATIT edhe ATI njekohesisht ?
> Nuk e kam lexuar biblen dhe sincerisht dua te kuptoj Jezu KRISHTIN si duhet por me keto shkrime me keni krijuar konfuzion .
> 
> P.S. nuk besoj ne fene islame (sepse e kam lexuar kuranin dhe nuk me ka bindur)dhe jam ne kerkim te fese se duhur.


Miriam,
Ky eshte misteri i besimit. Perendia eshte Trini ne Nje. Eshte nje Perendi i vetem ne Tre Persona, Ati, Biri, dhe Fryma e Shenjte. Ne nuk e kuptojme kete gje se si funksionon dhe asnjehere nuk do ta kuptojme sepse Perendia eshte i pafundem. Ne as pafundesine nuk e kuptojme dot se cfare do te thote dhe si eshte.
Te keshilloj ta lexosh Biblen dhe te uroj qe te mos bashkohesh me asnje fe. Fete ose religjionet jane krijuar nga njerezit dhe djalli. Feja thote bej kete dhe ate dhe mos bej ate dhe kete. Po bere keto rregulla kaq here ne dit, jave, muaj, vite ndoshta arrin te shpetosh.
Lutem qe te gjesh besimin e vertete qe thote, Perendia beri per ty sakrificen me te madhe, te paimagjinueshme, denoi Birin e Tij ne kryq per mekatet e tua dhe te miat dhe sot Ai ofron faljen e mekateve per cdonjerin qe pranon se eshte mekatar perpara nje Perendie te shenjte dhe se ndjen nevojen per clirimin nga mekatet. Ai ofron faljen falas dhe nuk duhet te besh asgje per te marre faljen e mekateve por te pendohesh sinqerisht dhe te besosh tek vepra qe Jezu Krishti kreu ne kryq per ty. Duket e lehte nga ana e jashtme por kerkon nje sakrifice te madhe. Kerkon te mohosh vetveten dhe ta lesh veten tende ne dore te Perendise qe do te coje ne siguri dhe do te jape paqen e Tij. Eshte e vetmja rruge shpetimi. Ose eshte falas ose po i hyre fese pra sistemeve ku duhet te punosh per shpetimin tend je e humbur.
Te uroj gjithe te mirat dhe suksese ne rrugen tende te kerkimit
Astriti

----------


## Gregu

> Si mund te jete edhe ZOT edhe njeri ne te njejten kohe ?
> Si mund te jete edhe BIR i ATIT edhe ATI njekohesisht ?
> Nuk e kam lexuar biblen dhe sincerisht dua te kuptoj Jezu KRISHTIN si duhet por me keto shkrime me keni krijuar konfuzion .
> 
> P.S. nuk besoj ne fene islame (sepse e kam lexuar kuranin dhe nuk me ka bindur)dhe jam ne kerkim te fese se duhur.


Si eshte e mundur nuk e di, por se eshte dicka e till, jam i bindur!

Krishti eshte Bir, por jo i nje natyre sic jam une bir i babait tim.
Krishti nuk lindi ne nje kohe te caktuar. Ai ishte perhere prane Atit. Lindja e Tij ndodhi para 2000 vitesh, por bibla thote se Ai eshte i pari dhe i fundit.
Ne ungjillin te shkruar nga Gjoni, thuhet se permes Tij u krijua bota.
Pra Krishtin nuk e gjejm ne nje vit apo shekull. Ai nuk ka fillim e as fund.

Krishti nuk eshte Ati, jani ngaterruar ketu.

Perendia ka komunikuar me njeriun ne tre forma-menyra.
Si At, si Bir-Krisht dhe si Fryme e Shenjte.

Ne Testamentin e Vjeter ishte Ati qe komunikonte. Me ardhjen e Krishtit, ishte Krishti qe komunikonte me njerezimin. Pas vdekjes dhe ringjalljes kemi Frymen e Shenjte.
Pra te "tre" keta "persona" perbejn Perendine.
Kjo e ben me te kuptueshme qe Perendia eshte dashuri, i drejt, komunikon, gjykues...
Nese do ishte vetem nje nga keta "tre persona" do te ishte e veshtire per te pasur dashuri ne Perendin, komunikim, marrje vendimesh...

Ta kuptosh se kush eshte Zoti, nuk eshte e lehte. Prandaj kerkon besim dhe vullnet personal per ta "zbuluar" te verteten.

Lutem dhe shpresoj se do e gjesh.
Kerko ne Bibel.

Gregu

----------


## MIRIAM

Astrit 77 dhe Gregu faleminderit per mundimin qe moret per te me spjeguar.
Une kam pare vetem filma rreth jetes e vepres se Jezu Krishtit kur kam qene adoloshente dhe prej ateher kam dashuri e respekt per TE dhe pikerisht Jezu Krishti me ka bere besimtare ne ZOT sepse rrjedhe nga nje  familje muslimane (vetem me emer) sepse prinderit e mi kane qene ateista.Nuk e di a me ben besimtare ose e shpetuar fakti qe une vetem dashuri kam per Zotin e  Jezu Krishtin sepse ende figuroj ne statistika   muslimane dhe nuk zbatoj asnje ritual fetar te krishter.

----------

